# nmuman wants me to make a poll



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?postid=1880259#post1880259



> Is it possible for the Pacers to suck even more than they possibly do right now?
> 
> Perhaps someone should go in the Pacer forum and start a poll.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

I'm not really sure what to answer. The Pacers haven't played that well, but without Ron Artest, I'm sure they could be playing worse.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> I'm not really sure what to answer. The Pacers haven't played that well, but without Ron Artest, I'm sure they could be playing worse.


(read above)


----------



## nmuman (Nov 26, 2003)

Awwww aren't you cute. 

I think its time for you nap. 

Ewwwgeee boo boo


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

We know who voted no.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

pfft.........funny......You two crack me up sometimes....We should have a best of pacerguy vs. nmuman thread......

I still dont understand why asking if Darko should be considered a bust yet got a thread closed.....oh well.....I will stay out of it


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>nmuman</b>!
> Awwww aren't you cute.
> 
> I think its time for you nap.
> ...


Hmm... I don't know why I took you off my ignore list. I guess back then you used to have some semblence of an ablitity to type coherently. Oh well, enough lamenting, back on the list you go


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Midnight_Marauder</b>!
> I still dont understand why asking if Darko should be considered a bust yet got a thread closed.....oh well.....I will stay out of it


Because Pacersguy posted it.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> Because Pacersguy posted it.


You are correct.

Had it been posted by Tic, reise, R-Star or anybody else there would have been no problem. 

But you and Pacersguy have a history of trolling our board, and therefore it was closed. Neither of you have shown good intentions when coming to the Pistons board, unlike other Pacers fans.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> 
> 
> You are correct.
> ...


What's funny is that I was joking, and I thought you were too, for a while. If you want trolling, though, check out the indystar forums and their Heat and Piston posters. What Pacersguy and I do is just stating that we think Darko Milicic is a horrible basketball player and with all the Darko threads you guys had and have, it is seen as trolling because we don't like a player on your team. I hate the Pistons, I'll admit that, but at least I somewhat respect them, which trolls don't. (see nmuman)


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> 
> 
> You are correct.
> ...


I've posted plenty of pro-Piston messages on that board.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> What's funny is that I was joking, and I thought you were too, for a while. If you want trolling, though, check out the indystar forums and their Heat and Piston posters. What Pacersguy and I do is just stating that we think Darko Milicic is a horrible basketball player and with all the Darko threads you guys had and have, it is seen as trolling because we don't like a player on your team. I hate the Pistons, I'll admit that, but at least I somewhat respect them, which trolls don't. (see nmuman)


Yeah, I definately respect the Pistons. I think last year that had the greatest defense in NBA history. Ben Wallace was a beast on the boards and defense. Hamilton is a very good player, and I've like him for a while. Prince is good too. Billups is overrated, but he's not a _bad_ player. I do admit I loathed Okur, and Milicic.

mnuman and jvanbusk are just straight up trolls.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> mnuman and jvanbusk are just straight up trolls.


I don't consider any Pistons fan a troll except for nmuman, jvanbusk can have some pretty good posts at times.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't consider any Pistons fan a troll except for nmuman, jvanbusk can have some pretty good posts at times.


I'll put it this way:

Jvanbusk agreed with an article, that bashed Jermaine for donating money to the Tsunami. However, I do admit that Jvanbusk isn't as bad (but he's just as blatant) as mnuman. That's why I have mnuman ignored but not Jvanbusk.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't consider any Pistons fan a troll except for nmuman, jvanbusk can have some pretty good posts at times.


I rarely even post on this board. This is like my third post in a long, long time. And I also rarely even talk about anything other than the Pistons on the site in general. I don't believe I've ever come to this forum with the intention of pissing everybody off.

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Troll


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> 
> 
> I rarely even post on this board. This is like my third post in a long, long time. And I also rarely even talk about anything other than the Pistons on the site in general. I don't believe I've ever come to this forum with the intention of pissing everybody off.
> ...


You accuse me of being a troll, yet I don't fit the definition you provided. I back up almost all of my claims with proof.


----------



## nmuman (Nov 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> You accuse me of being a troll, yet I don't fit the defination you provided. I back up almost all of my claims with proof.


You don't fit any "definition". Nor can you spell it.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>nmuman</b>!
> 
> 
> You don't fit any "definition". Nor can you spell it.


Periods go inside the quotation marks in The United States of America, herb.


----------



## nmuman (Nov 26, 2003)

I bet you had to look that up.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>nmuman</b>!
> I bet you had to look that up.


That doesn't even make any sense. Why would I look something up before knowing it is wrong?


----------



## Cirrhosis (Nov 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> That doesn't even make any sense. Why would I look something up before knowing it is wrong?


It makes perfect sense. You're just horrible at flaming.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Cirrhosis</b>!
> It makes perfect sense. You're just horrible at flaming.


They're both horrible; that's what makes it so funny.:laugh: Sorry Pacersguy.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>nmuman</b>!
> 
> 
> You don't fit any "definition". Nor can you spell it.



I guess you had a little problem spelling when you made your name on here then hey? Either that or its deliberate jibberish, which would explain alot.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> Hmm... I don't know why I took you off my ignore list. I guess back then you used to have some semblence of an ablitity to type coherently. Oh well, enough lamenting, back on the list you go


:laugh: 

PacersguyUSA you are a joker.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Cirrhosis</b>!
> 
> 
> It makes perfect sense. You're just horrible at flaming.


I doesn't make sense. Here is why:

If I looked it up, I would have had to have known that something was wrong with it. I couldn't just browse through an entire grammar book studying his sentence until I found something wrong with it. Obviously I already know that comma rule.

Please don't be a nmuman. Use some logic.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I don't get really what the problem is.
PacersguyUSA just went into the Piston's board and asked if Darko would be considered a bust because he didn't have an amazing pre NBA career, therefore there wouldn't be a big letdown with his performance in the NBA.

It's pretty obvious some Pistons fans took that too personally and out of nowhere started to bad-mouth the Pacers.

PacersguyUSA had a valid question IMO, and the Pistons fans took it too far.

Why close the thread? nmuman's post should have just been edited.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

I didn't close it, but it's really not that hard to see why it was closed. He constantly comes into the Pistons forum posting crap. I've learned to ignore him. If the post comes from someone else who doesn't have a "rep" of bad mouthing the Pistons then fine. But since it was Pacersguy, I can see why some Pistons fans reacted like they did.

And if Pacersguy getsa attacked so much, you should really ask him why he keeps posting on the board.

It's a shame guys like TLR, Tactics, MillerTime, and R-Star have stopped posting here so much. But I can see why.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you had a little problem spelling when you made your name on here then hey? Either that or its deliberate jibberish, which would explain alot.


Or he's a man that's affiliated with Northern Michigan University.

Maybe, maybe not.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> I didn't close it, but it's really not that hard to see why it was closed. He constantly comes into the Pistons forum posting crap. I've learned to ignore him. If the post comes from someone else who doesn't have a "rep" of bad mouthing the Pistons then fine. But since it was Pacersguy, I can see why some Pistons fans reacted like they did.
> 
> And if Pacersguy getsa attacked so much, you should really ask him why he keeps posting on the board.


Everything I post makes sense, is logical, and is truthful, therefore, I don't see how it can be denoted as 'crap.' In addition, I've posted pro-Piston comments on that board. The difference between the Pacers board and the Pistons board is this:

You can come to the Pacers board and talk about how Bender and Edwards suck and not get any crap for it. In contrast, you can't go to the Pistons board and talk about how Milicic and Dupree suck without getting pages worth of flames.




> It's a shame guys like TLR, Tactics, MillerTime, and R-Star have stopped posting here so much. But I can see why.


I know through PM that Tactics and MillerTime enjoy my posts, and I've been Pacers Board Poster of the month plenty of times, so what is this "why" of which you speak?


----------



## nmuman (Nov 26, 2003)

You can say all you want about Dupree and no one will flame you. 

I wasn't aware that there were rules that were adopted when choosing the format of one's screenname. 

And yes, I did my undergraduate work and received my BS from Northern Michigan University.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> 
> 
> Or he's a man that's affiliated with Northern Michigan University.
> ...


Im from Canada, I only know a handful of the University's in the States.

Thats why we make such a good team J. Im the cocky good looks of the group, and your the brains behind the operation. With you and me working together, nothing can stop us.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>nmuman</b>!
> You can say all you want about Dupree and no one will flame you.
> 
> I wasn't aware that there were rules that were adopted when choosing the format of one's screenname.
> ...


Well now you've gone and done it, I look like a god damn dumby now.


----------



## NorthSideHatrik (Mar 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> 
> 
> Or he's a man that's affiliated with Northern Michigan University.
> ...


You should see this guy trolling on the college hockey boards. I'm just glad he's taken up basketball lately. USCHO is alot more peacefull now.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NorthSideHatrik</b>!
> 
> 
> You should see this guy trolling on the college hockey boards. I'm just glad he's taken up basketball lately. USCHO is alot more peacefull now.


I can imagine.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NorthSideHatrik</b>!
> 
> 
> You should see this guy trolling on the college hockey boards. I'm just glad he's taken up basketball lately. USCHO is alot more peacefull now.


Whos your NHL team?


----------



## NorthSideHatrik (Mar 11, 2003)

I'm a big St. Louis Blues fan. I also like the Maple leafs, though their not "my" team. Tkackuk and Sundin are probably my two favorite players in the NHL. as far as college hockey, i'm a WMU Broncos supporter.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NorthSideHatrik</b>!
> I'm a big St. Louis Blues fan. I also like the Maple leafs, though their not "my" team. Tkackuk and Sundin are probably my two favorite players in the NHL. as far as college hockey, i'm a WMU Broncos supporter.


Love Keith, hate Matts.

My teams the Flyers. Its hard though since everyone I know hates JR.


----------



## NorthSideHatrik (Mar 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> Love Keith, hate Matts.
> ...


I loved the Coyotes back when Tkachuk and JR were together. The biggest problem with the NHL (besides the strike) is player turn over. It seems like players in the NHL change teams faster than any other sport. I actually started following the Blues because 3 of my favorite players suddenly ended up playing together on the blues within a year or so. Tkachuk, Weight, and Osgood (now departed) have always been individual favorites of mine. I've always had tremendous respect for Pronger and MacInnes even though i wouldn't call them favorites. Its hard not to like MacInnes he's like hockey's version of Cal Ripken.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Why has the subject changed to hockey now?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Because R-Star misses hockey.


----------



## nmuman (Nov 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NorthSideHatrik</b>!
> 
> 
> You should see this guy trolling on the college hockey boards. I'm just glad he's taken up basketball lately. USCHO is alot more peacefull now.


Who are you?


----------

